# Porcupine-1, pitbull-0



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

Check out these pictures.

A Pitbull decided he would battle a Porcupine in back of his house in Southern California.

But being both brave and stupid, he ultimately learned the hard way that he can't always win.

No matter how tough you are.

A vet sedated the dog, and then removed a total of 1,347 quills.

The dog survived, and hopefully learned a valuable lesson. 
Obviously, all brawn and no brain! 
Now tell me you had a bad day!!!

[img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/12646_FILE3900_1.jpg


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow 

Normally I'd feel bad for the dog...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think that's a pit bull. I think it's a bull terrior...like spuds was in the budwieser commercial.
But whatever, that had to be a naked porky when things were done. Either that or he run into a whole pack of them.

Good training,
Dan


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a Korean friend of mine who was in his 70's and had a dog chained up outside. This dog would Eat Porky's! I mean Lieterly EAT them! I'd show up at his place in the am. and we'd take his dog to the vet. Nothing left on the ground but blood and quills. His dog, I believe was a Chow, after bringing it to the vets office for the fifth time, and feeding him for weeks, my friend left for vacation and I was to fend for myself. The first day there it backed up upon my bringing the food to him and I stuck my foot into the OH-NO zone. (mistake # 1) This dog grabbed my foot and proceeded to pull me into his world. I fell flat on my back (mistake #2) and tried to get away. it pulled all my 185 lbs. accross the ground like I was nothing. When he let go to get a better bite I rolled and luckily escaped. Lesson learned- If anything in this world can eat a porky, it aint gonna have any problem chewing up some white meat. Some dogs are BAD ***!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## dakrat (Nov 4, 2007)

if it looks like a pitbull, it must be one.... :roll:

thats a bull terrier


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Wow
> 
> Normally I'd feel bad for the dog...


What is that suppose to mean


----------

